# jdbc and jre 1.6.0



## xrax (12. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme beim connecten die classnotfoundexcepton. 

Ich nutze das jre 1.6.0 und den mysql-connector-java-5.0.4. Dieser ist aber lait docu nur bis jre 1.5.* ausgelegt.

Wißt ihr wo ich den connector für 1.6 herbekomme? Oder funzt bei 1.6 auch der, den ich nutze. Dann müßte ich schauen was sonst im Argen liegt.

Gruß
xrax


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/database/index.jsp Hier gibts alles was du brauchst auch eine Anleitung zur 6er. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## xrax (13. Feb 2007)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab vergessen im Eclipse die jar als additional jar hinzuzufügen.


----------

